# Need some practice :)



## saint3meg3rlfc

Ok, so I think I'm fairly OK at drawing horses, but I can never find subjects to work on. I'd love it if I could use some of your horses as my muse.
I will of course upload it when I'm done to show you. The only thing I ask is if I can use them in my art class at school if my teacher requests some of my drawings to show her. They will not in any way be used for financial gain.

Picture criteria

Muct be clear
The bigger the better
I work better with headshots, but that's not so say I won't do a body shot
I'm not GREAT at people, but I an give it a go.

Ok here are some of my examples.

Horses:
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e71/potbellypanda/P1230050.jpg
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e71/potbellypanda/P1220036.jpg
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e71/potbellypanda/PC230028-1.jpg
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e71/potbellypanda/PC230024.jpg

People
My first attempt
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e71/potbellypanda/P1250067.jpg
second attempt
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e71/potbellypanda/P1270076.jpg

So, if you're interested, post away. I can't promise they'll turn out great. But It's worth a shot. When i do your drawing, I'll post up a preliminary sketch and then the full one after.


----------



## JustDressageIt

I'm so excited to see what you'll do with Denny!! Your work is fabulous!


----------



## Wallaby

I really like that first horse one! I think you captured it very well. =)

this one will probably be pretty challenging if you decide to do, atleast it would be challenging for me! =P










This one probably wouldn't be too hard. 










Here's an interesting angle... It'll probably be super challenging though.










I love this picture and it probably wouldn't be too hard.










I did this one for my art class, it'd be interesting to see how you did it, if you wanted to try.










This is how I did it (I'm a painter though so i painted it) and it's a horrible quality picture but you the idea. =)










And if you feel like a whole body shot without movement, here you go. 










I hope all these pictures aren't too overwhelming! Just play around with them and have fun! I can find the bigger copies of them if you need that, I just didn't want to make them too huge, yknow? =)


----------



## maddiemaisie

Here's a pic of daughters little pony "Millie" i'm sure my daughter would be very pleased to see a drawing of her


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc

JustDressageIt said:


> I'm so excited to see what you'll do with Denny!! Your work is fabulous!


JDI -I'm excited to do it too  I've got my preliminary sketch all done. would you like to see it?
Wallaby - I really like the second one, do you havea larger copy of it
maddiemaisie - I'll give it a go!


----------



## Wallaby

Hopefully this is good cuz this is as big as I can get it (it's cropped from another picture). :lol:
I'm glad you like it! I like this one too.


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc

Wallaby said:


> Hopefully this is good cuz this is as big as I can get it (it's cropped from another picture). :lol:
> I'm glad you like it! I like this one too.


Thank you! It's great. 

Oh I've done my preliminary sketch for Millie. It needs a bit of work but I'll fix it before I do the final copy. I just need to charge my camera up before I can take a picture of it


----------



## JustDressageIt

saint3meg3rlfc said:


> JDI -I'm excited to do it too  I've got my preliminary sketch all done. would you like to see it?
> Wallaby - I really like the second one, do you havea larger copy of it
> maddiemaisie - I'll give it a go!


I would love to see it! I'm so excited!


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc

I have one better for you. I've finished it! Again my camera has eaten much of the detail. But still I'm happy with it. I'm very impressed with the eye. I hope you can still some of the original beauty of it.

Here you go
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e71/potbellypanda/P8200089.jpg
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e71/potbellypanda/P8200086.jpg

Anyway I hope you like it


----------



## JustDressageIt

saint3meg3rlfc said:


> I have one better for you. I've finished it! Again my camera has eaten much of the detail. But still I'm happy with it. I'm very impressed with the eye. I hope you can still some of the original beauty of it.
> 
> Here you go
> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e71/potbellypanda/P8200089.jpg
> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e71/potbellypanda/P8200086.jpg
> 
> Anyway I hope you like it


Oh wow, so pretty!! You did a wonderful job! EEE! Thank you so much!!


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc

JustDressageIt said:


> Oh wow, so pretty!! You did a wonderful job! EEE! Thank you so much!!


Glad you like it! I just wish I could get the quality to look better. I might have a play around. See if I can make it look like the one I have sitting in front of me!!


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc

So I finally figured out how to make my scanner do what it's supposed to. What do you think? better or worse?
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e71/potbellypanda/Denny2.jpg


----------



## savvylover112

heres a couple you could try of Phoebe


----------



## ridingismylife2

Here's one. 
No need to draw me. A bit bigger : http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3654/3596415398_3d439b0da0_o.jpg


You are sooo good at drawing! I can only draw horses in photoshop with my tablet.


----------



## jadeewood

right, im amazed by your art.
i have loads of lovely pictures i would like you too draw, so i will uplaod them and you can choose.
let me know which ones you are going to draw, thanks in advance


lilly.









































apache.

























ferdi (would love one of him as i had him put down due to a stoke and my mum had if for 16 years and he died at 19, and im 13 so he has been here all my life)

























rita









brandy(would like one as i have sold him )










thanks you can choose, you can just do one or one of each horse if you have time, up to you.


----------



## jadeewood

oppssss, just a bit to many pictures, sorryx


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc

savvylover112 said:


> heres a couple you could try of Phoebe


Ok, thank you! I'll probably go with the first one. But I'll see how my sketch turns out


----------



## ClassicalRomantic

Would you do a dog????


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc

ridingismylife2 said:


> Here's one.
> No need to draw me. A bit bigger : http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3654/3596415398_3d439b0da0_o.jpg
> 
> 
> You are sooo good at drawing! I can only draw horses in photoshop with my tablet.


Thank you! I can do digital as well. Though I haven't for a many months. I find they take a LOT of energy.
Here's one of my digital examples
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e71/potbellypanda/horsehead.jpg

I also have quite a few manips that i've done
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e71/potbellypanda/stepgbig.jpg


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc

jadeewood said:


> oppssss, just a bit to many pictures, sorryx


I'll probably end up doing either 4 or 11. But I'll let you know fro sure


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc

ClassicalRomantic said:


> Would you do a dog????


Sure, I could give it a go!


----------



## ClassicalRomantic

ok cool! here are a few pick which one would work best for you


----------



## savvylover112

saint3meg3rlfc said:


> Ok, thank you! I'll probably go with the first one. But I'll see how my sketch turns out


yay someone to draw my horse.


----------



## jadeewood

is there anychance you could do the 1st head shot of apache please as well as one of the ones you want, if not dw. i apperciate anything





thansk in advance


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

Would you like to try a goat? If not i have a horse picture id love for you to do a digital of


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc

jadeewood said:


> is there anychance you could do the 1st head shot of apache please as well as one of the ones you want, if not dw. i apperciate anything
> thansk in advance


Ye I can try


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc

ilovemyPhillip said:


> Would you like to try a goat? If not i have a horse picture id love for you to do a digital of


Ummm. I can't say I've ever done a goat in my life but post the picture I'l take a look


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

ive drawn him before its pretty easy. buts its cartoony.









Hes 4. months in this picture


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

oh, and you dont have to draw his tag. it got ripped out...


----------



## Sunny06

^ I want him! What kind is he?


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

Hes 100% Boer buck. His daddy is ennobled!! hes worth over $600.


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc

Holy crap I need to get a move on on these!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Could you do one more? If so here is my horse!


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc

yepp if you don't mind the weight. I'll start on another one while I watch the grand prix tomorrow.

Do you have it any bigger?


----------



## APHA MOMMA

I definitely wouldn't mind the wait but are either of these possible? Oh if you do this one can you leave out the scar on his face only because it has healed now. Thanks.











In this picture Scout it a bit on the skinnier side.  He just got back from the trainer who apparently wasn't feeding him the diet I provided and was instead feeding their horses all my hay and supplements, grr. 









Thanks so much. Your drawings are absolutely gorgeous by the way.


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc

Thank you very much. I shall add it to my list. I hoping to gte two drawings done today!


----------



## equiniphile

I have a few subjects lol, here they are
Lulu









Steel Soldier:









Arthur:








Here's another of Arthur:









Sundance:


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc

OK, I've done Lacey. I hope you like it. I haven't done too many greys so it was mainly guess work

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e71/potbellypanda/P8230103.jpg
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e71/potbellypanda/P8230098.jpg

I "might" get another one done tonight. I'll see how my time goes


----------



## andysgagirl

You draw wonderful! If you need a confidence booster, I could show you a drawing I did lol 

Can you do my Andy when you have time?









I tried to crop myself out, I am rather embrassed the only part you see of me is my girls, just don't look!


----------



## Wallaby

Aww, she looks so cute! Thanks! =D


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc

Wallaby said:


> Aww, she looks so cute! Thanks! =D


You're welcome. I glad it looks somewhat like a horse!


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc

Ok, so I spent tonight doing preliminary sketches of all the requests I've received so far. Keep in mind that they are preliminary! Your final one will look nothing like this. Just thought you'd like to see. If you spot anything terribly wrong. Please let me know  A lot of the detail has been lost because I drew it so light.

*Maddiemaisie*
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e71/potbellypanda/P8240109.jpg

*Savvylover112*
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e71/potbellypanda/P8240111.jpg

*ridingismylife2*
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e71/potbellypanda/P8240112.jpg

*jadeewood*
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e71/potbellypanda/P8240114.jpg
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e71/potbellypanda/P8240117.jpg

*classicalRomance* - My first actual attempt at drawing a dog
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e71/potbellypanda/P8240118.jpg

*ilovemyPhillip* - 0-0 Haha this kind of died
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e71/potbellypanda/P8240119.jpg

*icrazyaboutu*
I tried so hard with yours but it just wasn't turning out. I'm not sure why. But do you have any other pictures?

*APHA MOMMA*
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e71/potbellypanda/P8240120.jpg

*equiniphile*
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e71/potbellypanda/P8240121.jpg

*andysgagirl*
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e71/potbellypanda/P8240122.jpg

I know they look really funny right now. But bare with me


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

You already have a bunch (looking amazing BTW) but if you find tme to try mine, I would love it! I can find bigger pictures if you need them Feel free to choose any picture and edit it in anyway you would like to


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc

wow, I chose the first one! It's beautiful!!! Hopefully I can do it justice!
I started a sketch right away! Though I'm afraid I'll have to wait until my camera charges to show you.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic

you did a great job for first time drawing a dog! and she's not an easy dog to draw LOL lots of wrinkles! thanks so much!


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc

You're welcome!! I can't wait to actually get started on them all


----------



## savvylover112

i love the preliminary drawing of phoebe cant wait to see it when its done


----------



## andysgagirl

Wow I can't believe you already started on Andys! It looks GREAT! You are really talented, you should sell your drawings and make some money off of them, I'm sure alot of the people on here would buy the pictures you draw of there horses!

Thanks so much!


----------



## JustDressageIt

Pffft. I WISH I could draw even like your "rough" sketches!!


----------



## charlene1985

Im enclosing a few different pics would love to see any drawn...if u have time of course. I know u have a life besides drawing. If u have time AWESOME, if not i understand and am still watching your board. I can barely draw a stick person ****. Keep up the good work!


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc

aww! I saw that someone rated my thread 5 stars  I think I just choked up. I'm so glad you all like your preliminary sketches. This inspires me even more


----------



## jadeewood

my prelimary scetches. wowwww. your so good.


----------



## charlene1985

you are very talented, love ur avitar pic too. Shows ur love for more than just drawing horses


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

I dont care which one. I tried to flip the second one but it wasnt working. =(. Its ok that the first pic didnt work.


----------



## APHA MOMMA

Wow I LOVE my sketch, I definitely can't wait to see the final pictures. You are such and awesome drawer, great job.  Oh and thank you so much!


----------



## jadeewood

woowww, really cant wait


----------



## ridingismylife2

saint3meg3rlfc said:


> Thank you! I can do digital as well. Though I haven't for a many months. I find they take a LOT of energy.
> Here's one of my digital examples
> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e71/potbellypanda/horsehead.jpg
> 
> I also have quite a few manips that i've done
> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e71/potbellypanda/stepgbig.jpg


OH WOW! 
:shock:
I am sooo jealous! Want to send me some of your talent? 
:lol:


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc

Thank you everyone  I promise I will finish at least one tonight


----------



## JustDressageIt

Your digitals and manips are AMAZING. If you ever have time for one and wouldn't mind doing Denny, I'd love for you to...


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc

JustDressageIt said:


> Your digitals and manips are AMAZING. If you ever have time for one and wouldn't mind doing Denny, I'd love for you to...


ye sure. I'll try and get through my huge list of drawings first though


----------



## xLaurenOscarx

Wow YOur Amazing!
Heres Some Pics!
I Dunno If There 2 Hard 2 Do Or Not?
If They Are il Find Others! Id Love Youu 2 Do A Pic Of Oscar! Your Amazing!
Xx


----------



## jadeewood

wowwwwy 
cant wait


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc

Hello everyone, sorry I do have one almost done, but I'm on holiday at the moment so give me until Monday  sorry I'm not doing this on purpose!!


----------



## jadeewood

no problem, i understand.


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc

Ok, Millie is done 
I hope you like it. I wasn't feeling as energized as a normally do but I figured I'd give drawing a go. I really hope you like it.

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e71/potbellypanda/P8310007.jpg
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e71/potbellypanda/P8310002.jpg

School tomorrow! But I'll try not to get behind on my drawings


----------



## maddiemaisie

THANKYOU so much, love it, my daughter is very pleased, thankyou


----------



## jadeewood

wow, thoses are brilliant


----------



## APHA MOMMA

That is really good, you have such a wonderful talent.


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc

Thanks a lot. I'll probably start on another tonight


----------



## jadeewood

i really can not wait


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc

Haha, I've just loaded all of the pictures onto my iPod so I can see them when I'm drawing. I'm off to start on one!


----------



## Domino13011

are you doing anymore? I would love one if you are!


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc

Ye go for it! Post away. I can't promise when it will be done. I'm always working on them though


----------



## jadeewood

wow


----------



## paintluver

Would you mind doing one of Romeo for me? 
I will post pictures if you want to draw him!
















^Sorry for the winter fuzzys!! haha!








( I can get better pics if you want)


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc

paintluver said:


> ( I can get better pics if you want)


The better you have the better it will turn out. 

I've done a bit of work on some of them. But nothing major so far


----------



## jadeewood

wow, really cant waitt.


----------



## paintluver

saint3meg3rlfc said:


> The better you have the better it will turn out.
> 
> I've done a bit of work on some of them. But nothing major so far


Ok! *Goes to find good pics*


----------



## paintluver

I think I found some better pics 








(Don't worry about his ears if you can't get them in that pic...)


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc

**is busy working on pictures for here and her school art project** I suppose I can post that up here fro you to see too when it's done


----------



## jadeewood

im well exciteddd.


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc

Art project is now done for this week, so I have all weekend to draw
My butterfly - It needs work, But I'm done the basic bulk. (it's HUGE)
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e71/potbellypanda/P9030018.jpg


----------



## jadeewood

omg, thats amazing, keep up the fab work.


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc

I'M SORRY! 

Please don't shoot me **holds up a white flag** I haven't forgotten about you all! I've just been super busy with the school play, art class and life in general.

I WILL get these done, just keep nagging at me


----------



## jadeewood

lol, its doest matter, more important things will come up. lol


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc

You are kind! I promise I'm at least starting one tonight!!!


----------



## savvylover112

woo hoo lol last I heard I was next in line lol


----------



## jadeewood

lol. i dnt know how long i have but i can wait for such talented art work like yours.


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc

Yepp SavvyLover you're next. It's sitting on my desk at the moment


----------



## savvylover112

Yay!!!


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc

Not forgotten, working on it!! just very slowely


----------



## Mrs B

These aren't even my horses, but I'm anxious to see how your drawings turn out!!  I have no doubt they will all be gorgeous. You have amazing talent!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

I know you said you were having a hard time drawing my horse and requested more pictures, so here are some, pick whatever one you want. I would love a digital drawing because those just look so cool, but I dont even care, I love your work so do whatever you want! Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## jadeewood

im so excitted, when will the next one be on here. want to see it, as i love your work xx


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Take your time! I understand how it goes. How dare life get in the way of what we want to do, lol


----------

